
Craig Newmark on Net Neutrality - domp
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/345-craig-keep-the-internet-neutral-fair-and-free
======
eli
direct link: <http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/06/09/newmark.internet/index.html>

It's a good read, but it's from last year.

